# هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2007)

هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عزيزي : إليك باقة الورد ومعها الف باقة زهر شكر على كل شىء فعلته من أجلي ...... 

عزيزتي : أمسية حالمة على ضوء الشموع وعشاء رومانسي من أجلك وشكرا على كل شىء فعلتيه من أجلي .... 


أين الرومانسيه في زمن يفتقدها ؟ 

أين الرجل الرومانسي ... ؟ وأين الفتاة الرومانسيه .... ؟ 


هل زمن الحروب ؟ والمشاكل ؟ والسياسه ؟ والاعمال ؟ والتلفزة ؟

أفقدتنا رومنسيتنا .... فقدنا حب رؤية غروب الشمس مع الحبيب ...!؟

هل مشاغل الرجل والركض وراء المال أنسته أن يحضر باقة ورد لزوجته

أم اصبح ينتظر مناسبه معينه حتى يحضر لها هدية او قبلة رقيقه او دعوة الى عشاء رومانسي ؟؟

هل نسي أن يجلس معها ويداعب مشاعرها بأحلى الكلام ام تجاهل باي حجة كانت ..؟

وهل زمن الخادمات والطلعات مع السائقين والتلفزة والانترنت والصديقات أفقدت المراءة رومنسيتها ... ؟؟

هل نسيت أن تحضّر لزوجها او من تحب مفاجأة جميلة تسعده 

وتنسيه هموم العمل 

هل نسيت أن تشعل له الشموع وتلبس له احسن مالديها وتتزين بأجمل الزينات لترضى غروره وتدخل السعاده لقلبه ...؟

هل نسي كل منهم أن يقول للآخر (أنا أحبــــــــك )



لماذا فقدنا مشاعرنا الحلوة ؟؟ 


فلنناقش معاً موضوع الرومانسيه حتى لا تصاب علاقاتنا بالجفاف​


----------



## فادية (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

كاندي 
ميرسي يا عزيزتي على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى يا فاديه يا حببتى

على الرد​


----------



## اعظم الة (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الاخت العزيزة*
*سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح يكون معنا جميعا*
*موضوع بجد متميز جدا مش بس الرومانسية اللي اختفت من حياتنا بجد احنا افتقدنا كمان الحب عارفة الاساس الحب والرومانسية هي نتيجة الحب ولكن الاساس مش موجود الحب لو في حب هيكون في رومانسية عشان كدة الافلام اللي في السينما بتناقش الحب او الافلام اللي بتسمي الافلام الرومانسية هي اللي بتنجح عارفة لية عشان مفيش رومانسية في حياة الناس فبيدوروا عليها في السينما
الموضوع هايل وبضم صوتي لصوتك*​ *فلنناقش معاً موضوع الرومانسيه حتى لا تصاب علاقاتنا بالجفاف *

*التوقيع
اعظم الة*​


----------



## *malk (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الرومانسية موجودة و محتاجة اننا ندور عليها كما اننا ممكن بكلمة حلوة نشعر بالحب و الرومانسية فهى موجودة دائما لكن تحتاج لمن يبحث عنها و يحاول اعادتها و احيائها


----------



## candy shop (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اشكرك يا اعظم الة

على رأيك فى الموضوع 

انا رأى ان الرومانسيه بتتولد مع الانسان

بس عايزه اللى يطلعها ويفتش عنها 

ميرسى ليك​


----------



## candy shop (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى ليكى يا keky

على رأيك السليم فى الموضوع​


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

رومانسية ايه في الزمن الاسود دا
انت ما بتشوفش نشرات الاخبار ولا ايه


----------



## †السريانيه† (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انا من رأئي ان الرومانسيه موجودة 
رغم كل الاحداث والي بيحصل لان
لولا الحب والرومانسيه  صعب الانسان
يستمر او يكون له هدف في حياته
الحب والمشاعر الحلوة الرومانسيه تخلينا
نحب الحياه رغم كل  الحزن الي بيها
ده رأي ميرسي موضوع متميز جدا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*انتى تامرى بس يا عسل[/:smil12:B]*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> رومانسية ايه في الزمن الاسود دا
> انت ما بتشوفش نشرات الاخبار ولا ايه


 
يا حول الله يارب اخبار ؟ اخبار مين ياعم الجزيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وغير كدا انت معجبكش بترد ليه ايه حشرك اصلا .......  يا حول الله

ومالها الاخبار ؟؟ وايه دخل اصلا الناس اللي هنا بالاخبار انت شايف ان ده موضوع اسمه

مناقشه الاخبار ؟ 

وغير كدا زمن اسود ليه ؟ حياتك وشايفها زمن اسود باقي الناس مالها 

روح يا ابني ربنا يخليك للبشريه 



----------


----------



## مينا 188 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الرومانسيةموجودة بالفعل ولكن من النحتمل ان نكون قد فقدنا الاحساس بها نظرا لما يحيط بنا من اوضاع 
اجتماعية - سياسية ولكن من وقت لاخر نتذكرها وهى موجودة داخلنا وافقنا عليها او لم نوافق فالرومانسية 
شى حساس عاطفى جميل مرهف  
شكرا لموضوعك الجميل ده​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



†السريانيه† قال:


> انا من رأئي ان الرومانسيه موجودة
> رغم كل الاحداث والي بيحصل لان
> لولا الحب والرومانسيه  صعب الانسان
> يستمر او يكون له هدف في حياته
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا يا السريانيه 

على ردك الجميل

روبنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



keky قال:


> *انتى تامرى بس يا عسل[/:smil12:B]*


*

شكرااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​*


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Yes_Or_No قال:


> يا حول الله يارب اخبار ؟ اخبار مين ياعم الجزيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وغير كدا انت معجبكش بترد ليه ايه حشرك اصلا .......  يا حول الله
> 
> ومالها الاخبار ؟؟ وايه دخل اصلا الناس اللي هنا بالاخبار انت شايف ان ده موضوع اسمه
> ...


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



مينا 188 قال:


> الرومانسيةموجودة بالفعل ولكن من النحتمل ان نكون قد فقدنا الاحساس بها نظرا لما يحيط بنا من اوضاع
> اجتماعية - سياسية ولكن من وقت لاخر نتذكرها وهى موجودة داخلنا وافقنا عليها او لم نوافق فالرومانسية
> شى حساس عاطفى جميل مرهف
> شكرا لموضوعك الجميل ده​



شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شوفى كاندى
الرومانسية موجودة ولكنها تختلف من مرحلة الى اخرى
فمرحلة قبل الزواج نجد رومانسية غروب الشمس وبزوغ القمر
وشايفة القمر يا بهية جميل ازاى شيفاة يا عبد العال
وطبعا لو الاثنين مش بيفكروا ازاى حا يجيبوا فلوس الجهاز 
لانهم معتمدين على اهلهم ولو كانوا غلابة وهما اللى حا يجهزوا 
يبقى رومانسية ترمس وكوز ذرة مشوى وسميط ويمكن من غير دقة
اما رومانسية ما بعد الزواج والخلفة فيادوب للجرى وراء لقمة العيش 
وكسوة العيال ومصاريف المدارس ............الخ
ويبقى نعمة لو نزلوا يتفرجوا على المحلات لحد ما عنيهم تطلع 
ومعلش يا ام ليلى الايد قصيرة والعين بصيرة اجبلك الفستان على العيد
اكون صرفت الجمعية ولا يهمك يا ابو ليلى كفاية علية انك جنبى
ومن هنا نقول ان الرومانسية موجودة ولن تزول بس هى امكانيات
وقد لا تكون بتقديم هدية او زهرة وانما افعال يتقبلها كل منهما بحب
وشكرا كاندى على موضوعك الرائع
واسف على الاطالة
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شوفى كاندى
> الرومانسية موجودة ولكنها تختلف من مرحلة الى اخرى
> فمرحلة قبل الزواج نجد رومانسية غروب الشمس وبزوغ القمر
> وشايفة القمر يا بهية جميل ازاى شيفاة يا عبد العال
> ...





هههههههههههههههههه

فين بعد كل ده الرومانسيه يا وليم

بس بجد كلامك سليم ميه ميه

مفيش اطاله بالعكس انا عجبنى الرد اوى

شكرااااااااااااااااا 

بس بلاش الناس يقروه حرام يتعقدوا

هههههههههههههه

خليهم عايشين فى الاوهام​


----------



## Kiril (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

أيوة


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> أيوة



شكرااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الرومانسية محتاجة ناس طيبة وحلوة تخاف على بعضها 
لان الرومانسية هى شدة التأثر ولها ارتباط كلى بلرقة والحنية 
لازم يتواجدو الاول علشان تتولد رومانسية صادقة 
اتمنى من ربنا اسعاد قلوب الناس كلها ويعيشو ديما فى حماة​*


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *الرومانسية محتاجة ناس طيبة وحلوة تخاف على بعضها
> لان الرومانسية هى شدة التأثر ولها ارتباط كلى بلرقة والحنية
> لازم يتواجدو الاول علشان تتولد رومانسية صادقة
> اتمنى من ربنا اسعاد قلوب الناس كلها ويعيشو ديما فى حماة​*



كلامك جميل اوى اوى بجد

ربنا يسعدك

شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الرومانسيه موجوده *
*في كل زمان وفي كل مكان مع اختلاف صورتها*
*لكن للاسف بقت عمله نادره شويه في الزمن دا*
*لانه الحب الحقيقي قل يبقي الرومانسيه هتيجي منين*​


----------



## فونتالولو (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

سلام الرب يسوع 
الموضوع حلو اوي مش انا قولت انك استاذه بجد 
تعيش ايدك 
بس الموضوع ان الرومنسيه فعلا موجوده بس الاساس الصح ان المفروض يكون في حب حقيقي و بعدين نبعد عما هو يلهي النسان ونوفرله مصدر رزق كويس ودخل ثابت منه يستطيع ترفيه نفسه و اسرته ترجع اوام الرمنسيه


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *الرومانسيه موجوده *
> *في كل زمان وفي كل مكان مع اختلاف صورتها*
> *لكن للاسف بقت عمله نادره شويه في الزمن دا*
> *لانه الحب الحقيقي قل يبقي الرومانسيه هتيجي منين*​



اكيد هيجى الحب الحقيقى والرومانسيه الجميله

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع حلو اوي مش انا قولت انك استاذه بجد
> تعيش ايدك
> بس الموضوع ان الرومنسيه فعلا موجوده بس الاساس الصح ان المفروض يكون في حب حقيقي و بعدين نبعد عما هو يلهي النسان ونوفرله مصدر رزق كويس ودخل ثابت منه يستطيع ترفيه نفسه و اسرته ترجع اوام الرمنسيه



كلامك جميل اوى يا حبيبتى

اشكرك عليه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## soheir (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الرومنسية موجودة بس ازاي الوحدة تطلعها من جوة قلبة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



soheir قال:


> الرومنسية موجودة بس ازاي الوحدة تطلعها من جوة قلبة ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

